# Epson 700 vs 750 scanner



## slackercruster (Apr 28, 2012)

My Epson 200 scanner is not cuting it. Hard to scan 6 x 6 and wont do 4 x 5. Need a new scanner. It is great for 35mm, although the neg carrier is only half ass with curled negs. 

Is the Epson 750 worth the few hundred extra $ over the 700 model? What do you get for the premium price?

Thanks


----------

